# Put My Mother in the ground today



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

Thats right..My Mother plant "Frosting" is in the Mother Earth..in a cage of coarse:giggle: 4 foot round..4.5 feet tall.. 2x3 wire fence around..and 2 inch chicken wire on top..I plan to train this around the fenceing..to help keep low..for those that dont Know this cam e from a 8 foot Monster last Fall from Oregon..does very well inside I might add too:hubba: ...she is set up with the rest of my Veggie Garden on Drip system that is now up and running...she has been in the ground since 4/20..I was covering her at night for a while but have not for a week now..she shows lots of new growth..so Bring on the Summer:lama:


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (May 7, 2009)

I was about to offer my condolences  Just before I opened the thread I realized, not that mother.:holysheep:

Looks nice


----------



## 420benny (May 7, 2009)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat: You are a little mean, but I like it! Good luck with her. You didn't happen to sneak a cutting from me last fall, did you?:hubba:


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 7, 2009)

From the title alone, I thought you meant something else...

All my moms went into the ground this year.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 7, 2009)

you almost had me feeling sorry for you until I saw what you were doing to her.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

You trying to shock us all. With all I have going on with my mom, I thought that rick behind a P, he asked about my mom did not menchin his.

Green Mojoyour way.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke, you character! You should write headlines for the National Enquirer. Ha! That cage idea is cool man. I've thought about planting lowryders around my fenceline. I don't think either of my neighbors would know what those little buggers are, even if they looked at them. If my stash ever runs out, I might try that. I'm glad you're Mom is in the dirt....hehe, what a thing to say...


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 7, 2009)

:giggle:  goodluck with the weather ,,shes looking great


----------



## skallie (May 7, 2009)

that was soo funny 4u2smoke

lol

skallie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

:rofl:  I thought it would bring some chuckles..


*Ozzy*..I meant no  Harm  I hope you know this..I never had you mom in my thaughts when haveing fun with this..I love My Mother to pieces.  


*Everone*...If this Has offended anyone at all I truely  am sorry...and would be happy to remove the thread..otherwise thanks for your sence of humor:rofl:


*420benny*...I dont think  so..But  if ya got one  you want me to come take a clip from I would be more then Happy:lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2009)

Don't you dare remove this I want to watch mommy grow?


----------



## JBonez (May 7, 2009)

you a$$, i had tears in my eyes before the thread loaded, 

I was thinking to myself, "man, i cant image what this poor fellow is feeling right now"

thanks a lot, lol.

you def got me.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 8, 2009)

You suck  Nice plant tho :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (May 9, 2009)

i cant wait til  that day i can grow in my own yard like you 4u...
 kinda curious wat she'll do when she starts fillin her cage up...:watchplant:


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

dang, you got me too!
dam your black heart! 
nice plants though!
its kinda like the Thunderdome, but with only one plant!
nice!


----------



## Newbud (May 9, 2009)

And i thought i was ment to be the evil one lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 9, 2009)

GREAT looking mother 4u! Hope she thrives out there!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i cant wait til that day i can grow in my own yard like you 4u...
> kinda curious wat she'll do when she starts fillin her cage up...:watchplant:


 


Thanks *Zip*..yes she will fill the cage fast..she has some Branches i will be tieing to the low part of the cage..and will train these around the outside ..i made a more even canopy tody..will be nice to see the growth in a week..weathers getting nice and she is ready to expload:hubba:   Have a great weekend my friend:bong:


----------



## StoneyBud (May 10, 2009)

That's a beautiful lady you have there!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

Hello friends...she is really takeing off..she has a few sticking out the fence and I have started weaving them in and out of the fence..Im trying to keep the canopy all same..will post again  when i get a chance..untill then..Kiss you Mom and tell her you Love her


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 28, 2009)

How big you think she is gonna get?


----------



## IRISH (May 28, 2009)

whoa turbo, thats one sexy momma. :hubba: . ask her would she like a bit 'o Irish lov'in. .

very nice job 4u. 

i use the same wire, only we call it 2x4 fencing, cause todays 2x4's will fit through it. .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

:ciao:  friends..thanks for stopping in my yard..


*Buddyluv*...she was a clipping from an 8 foot Monsterlast summer..grown in Oragon..The fence is 4ft high and will trty and keep her in  and around it..im hopeing that i will keep her under 6 feet..we will see..

*IRISH*....She may want some Irish Loveing..after the way I treat her somedays:rofl:  Thanks for the kind words


another update  when i get a chance..until then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## IRISH (May 28, 2009)

on another note, if you sustain high winds in your area, as we often do, you may want to cable her fencing down tight, so's she don't take any bad bumps. .

i gave the same advice to old hippy last spring, and lo, and behold, the cabling was a wee bit late. the trees came crashing down. . i imagine his face looked like that when he went to care for his beauties, to find them looking like a few pounds light. .

some tent stakes at her base works alright, but, pay close attn. to the top. give her a crowfoot tie down, from the top. don't expect to be seeing no post here stating 'high wind mishap to frosting mom, funeral today'.   ...

great work man...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *IRISH*..  I used 3/8 inch all thread  7 feet long...pounded 3 feet into grounf  and spaced about 1.5 feet away  all around..and then tie wired the fence to those...she aint going no where ..Thanks for stopping in  and looking ahead..I have all ready planned for the elements..just need to see how i do..take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for telling me your Mother went into the ground.  I like to follow some of the "outdoor" threads.  I really like your cage, I showed it to the husband.  Maybe incorporate that into our garden, or something like it.  I do have to tie them to stakes due to wind (when they get a bit bigger), so a cage might be the ticket.  I am also trying to "think ahead" this year.  (thinking also to next year, I want to grow in the ground, not pots)
Gonna be watchin' 4u.


----------



## gary18 (May 31, 2009)

Got me good, came to offer sympathies, instead offer my congrats, beautiful lady you got there. Great job!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 31, 2009)

That looks nice, congrats on a healthy plant. My question is why is it caged? I know it has to do with protecting her from something, but what? Reason  I ask is because that welded wire fencing will allow almost everything past aside from large animals. I use hardware cloth with small holes instead because I have rabbits, gophers and simular size animals. I also cage the entire root ball into the hardware cloth and some chicken wire to protect her bottom.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

pics 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

had temps last week in the upper 80f..today a bit cooler at 75..she was eating up that sun last week..until next time take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> That looks nice, congrats on a healthy plant. My question is why is it caged? I know it has to do with protecting her from something, but what? Reason I ask is because that welded wire fencing will allow almost everything past aside from large animals. I use hardware cloth with small holes instead because I have rabbits, gophers and simular size animals. I also cage the entire root ball into the hardware cloth and some chicken wire to protect her bottom.


 


thanks for stopping by..you should run a search on scrog..then you will understand..Im new to all this...and find this tech..fasinating..and a way i can get even closer to my ladies..im  looking to pull 2 lbs from her..wish me luck:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 6, 2009)

she is looking amazing ,,im sure harvest will be bountiful 4u :heart:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 6, 2009)

shes a very nice plant what kind of soil do you use


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 6, 2009)

4u2smoke, i stayed away from this thread b/c i dont like funerals.  anyway i see a nice reincarnated reward in your near future.  they are looking good.

btw, your avatar makes me laugh when i see it, almost as much as some of BL remarks.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2009)

oh my....that mom looks absolutely OBSENE!  I love the way she sprawls out of that cage, catching your eyes and demanding you look closer at her beautiful nodes....she will be so covered in bud that....well.....I am now speachless just thinking of the result of that mom being out under the real Sun! oh my ....Two POUNDS!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> shes a very nice plant what kind of soil do you use


 

Hello my friend ..I useally grow GIANT pumkins here in her plot..and have for the last 4 yrs..I have tilled in 24 inches deep added cow/pig/horse/chicken..****   i live close to sea  so  i also add kelp and crushed shells from oster farm...straw  you will see here soon..i cover my garden with it..then fall i ill it in  and do cover crop..which is clover  for the honey bees..well  gotta grow..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> 4u2smoke, i stayed away from this thread b/c i dont like funerals. anyway i see a nice reincarnated reward in your near future. they are looking good.
> 
> btw, your avatar makes me laugh when i see it, almost as much as some of BL remarks.


 




thanks for your sympathy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> oh my....that mom looks absolutely OBSENE! I love the way she sprawls out of that cage, catching your eyes and demanding you look closer at her beautiful nodes....she will be so covered in bud that....well.....I am now speachless just thinking of the result of that mom being out under the real Sun! oh my ....Two POUNDS!


 


:ciao:  *tc*...i bet after this one is done you get hubby to build you a coop:rofl:  last season lost a lot due to mold..so hope this year will be better..Thanbks for stopping by


----------



## mr.greengenes (Jun 7, 2009)

That's Mother I'd Like to Flower, no?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 7, 2009)

I almost said sorry til I read what u posted..! 
Say High to ur mother plant.:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

Stop by for a quick look 4u I believe that is a MILF everyone want some of 
Green Mojofor momma


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

She is gonna be a beast come fall 4U.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

been trimming and bending  and shapeing..she is becomeing a BEAST:holysheep: the stalk at soil is 2 inches thick..got the best pic i could 4u...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)

Holy Corumbá  

That is amazing!

Have you got a dead whale under that feeding it like some old growers plant on top of a fish?

eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

That is one pretty Mother. I wish I could do that on my outdoor ladies but I think the chicken wire will stick out like a sore thumb in the woods.


----------



## Yoga (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## zipflip (Jun 13, 2009)

i so am lookin forward to seein her when she's filled in her confines there..  
 you'll take the cage off an she'll puff out liek some clown wig lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Holy Corumbá
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> ...


 


years of cultivating the soil..lots of goodies in there..even some fish heads from fishing:giggle: cant wait for her to reach the top of cage..so  i can poke her with a stick:rofl:  thanks for stopping in..Take care and be safe


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2009)

That is one beutiful lady. Even if the plant was'nt such a joy to smoke the estetics of it is increddible. The form, texture, and foliage of the MJ plant make it one of the most visualy appealing plants I can think of.
Best of luck with your grow, 4U.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> been trimming and bending and shapeing..she is becomeing a BEAST:holysheep: the stalk at soil is 2 inches thick..got the best pic i could 4u...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 


Wow 4u2smoke.!!  That sure looks good..


----------



## zipflip (Jun 13, 2009)

i wish i couled grow a plant like that in my back yard.  i take it your sumwhere its legal 4u..?  
  i need to move into the hills somewhere i think  hahaha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i wish i couled grow a plant like that in my back yard. i take it your sumwhere its legal 4u..?
> i need to move into the hills somewhere i think hahaha


 


hello *zip*..yes  i live in Seattle...12 plants and up to 24 oz dried..i exceed my limits in the shed  only  cuzz i state im outdoor grower..i  think  outside is more scary  people can see them and come steal them  and then  what else they want..i still keep very low profile..the thugs are worst then :cop:  IMO..and rule  #1 is all ways fallowed..( dont tell no one )  just you on here..any way  i  still think she will pull 3 lbs  we will see  take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> That is one beutiful lady. Even if the plant was'nt such a joy to smoke the estetics of it is increddible. The form, texture, and foliage of the MJ plant make it one of the most visualy appealing plants I can think of.
> Best of luck with your grow, 4U.


 

  who said the smoke isnt a joy ....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 13, 2009)

simply stunning :watchplant:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> been trimming and bending and shapeing..she is becomeing a BEAST:holysheep: the stalk at soil is 2 inches thick..got the best pic i could 4u...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 

Am I wrong or what, but in the 1 Pix, I see about 4 plants growing.?
If so WOOW Nice.!  U in ca..?   
I like to do that in my yard,  but the neighbor's can see easily with wire fencing..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hello *zip*..yes i live in Seattle...12 plants and up to 24 oz dried..i exceed my limits in the shed only cuzz i state im outdoor grower..i think outside is more scary people can see them and come steal them and then what else they want..i still keep very low profile..the thugs are worst then :cop: IMO..and rule #1 is all ways fallowed..( dont tell no one ) just you on here..any way i still think she will pull 3 lbs we will see take care and be safe:ciao:


 
Ops I miss this one..  Seattle not ca. So when u got ur MMJ Card did u say ur a outside grower.?   
Alway keep a low profile and never break rule # 1   Don't Tell Anyone.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..any way i still think she will pull 3 lbs we will see take care and be safe:ciao:


 
3pounds   off of one plant? my lord! i only got like  under a 1/4 off each plant my last grow lol.  granted i was cruel to them an only vegged a few wks but holy hek i got along ways to gro til i get 3 birds off one plant tho.
  i know darn well that if it was legal for say myself to grow in my own back yard im sure i could have beuties similar in just under couple yrs of outside growing..
 i really need to move so dang bad. for one i have absolutely nothin keepin me here other than the fact is im established here and i now am pretty much disabled to where id never be able to do it all on my own . gotta make some frenz else where maybe lol.
  you need a roomate 4U?  i'll pay my share.  lol  jk
 but hey good luck man take'er easy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 16, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Am I wrong or what, but in the 1 Pix, I see about 4 plants growing.?
> If so WOOW Nice.! U in ca..?
> I like to do that in my yard, but the neighbor's can see easily with wire fencing..


 

hello  *Fly*.....that is one plant..she was my Mother/donor  for 12 weeks  plus  and then placed in earth in  April..



more pics 4u


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hello *Fly*.....that is one plant..she was my Mother/donor for 12 weeks plus and then placed in earth in April..
> 
> 
> 
> more pics 4u


 
Yea but that NOT the Only plant u have growing out side, I believe I see others plants. ??  so how many plant u have total outside..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 16, 2009)

When that plant grow it buds, are u going to beable to pull the wire cage up or are u going to have to cut all those buds off before u can pull the cage.
Branches are coming through the wire.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 16, 2009)

hey 4u,, haven't checked in on this thread in a while...
all I can say is WOW.
That is one big momma, looks like she gets an insane amount of light as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

hello friends..just a few pics..she is doing  nice  so far..hope everyones  Mom  is  doing well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Yea but that NOT the Only plant u have growing out side, I believe I see others plants. ?? so how many plant u have total outside..


 


Good  eye  fly...haha..I have a total of 6  MJ  plants outside..5 in the earth  and one massbucket   thanks for stopping by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> When that plant grow it buds, are u going to beable to pull the wire cage up or are u going to have to cut all those buds off before u can pull the cage.
> Branches are coming through the wire.


 


thanks for the questions my friend..I dont know realy..I  know i am to  keep her in the cage  but  trust  me  it is harder then looks..I been thinning her out  and topping her..when she hits the top where the chicken wire is  i will keep shoving her down under..untill mid   Aug..i think is when flower starts here..but  come harvest..I will  take  all the collas first..then  cut the wire  away..to get  anything  worth Harvesting..This is my first time doing Scrog..i wonder if i should  raise the fence up  from  4 foot  to  say  6 feet..anyone chime in  with  they thaughts..but  for now  she stays..I will  update this  threw the  final  tilling  of her Plot..at  wich  time  she will RIP   the Stalks base  is  now the size of  a golf ball..try  and get some pics  of  the  stalk  next  round..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> hey 4u,, haven't checked in on this thread in a while...
> all I can say is WOW.
> That is one big momma, looks like she gets an insane amount of light as well.


 


:ciao:  my  friend..its  broken  up  do to a few trees  but  she gets  10 hrs  of  Direct  sunlight..when we Have it..remember i live in Seattle  where it  rains most  of the time..so  very cloudy..but  I think  we broke a record  and had  24 plus days without rain..now  we  had  rain  the last  couple days  and  we needed it..but  makes  more work  in garden  ..the  un wanted weeds  pop  everywhere..i like to  run  drip  systems  outside  to  control water  and  weeds..the  rain  brings  the weeeds ..well  gotta grow now...thanks for stopping  by.  take care and be safe 


:bolt::bong:


----------



## cubby (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow 4U that is a really beutiful lady. I've just put 9 18" plants out in 1 gallon pots a few days ago. After the clones show gender I will be composting the males and transplanting the females into 5 gallon buckets. I wish I could plant in the ground but the need for emergency mobility prevents that. I had thought about planting in the ground up at my cabin but since I only get up there on the weekends I'm sure some damb moose would come along and eat them, they eat everything. Even a cage wont keep them at bay, one of them broke through a chain link dog run to get to dry kibble. People who have to deal with bunnies don't know how lucky they are.
Anyway keep the pix comming that sure is one nice plant.:hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: my friend..its broken up do to a few trees but she gets 10 hrs of Direct sunlight..when we Have it..remember i live in Seattle where it rains most of the time..so very cloudy..but I think we broke a record and had 24 plus days without rain..now we had rain the last couple days and we needed it..but makes more work in garden ..the un wanted weeds pop everywhere..i like to run drip systems outside to control water and weeds..the rain brings the weeeds ..well gotta grow now...thanks for stopping by. take care and be safe
> 
> 
> :bolt::bong:


 
ya, I'm east of the mountains and still we have been getting a nice deal of sunny days.  I've been enjoying the weather though as it's been not to hot, been getting alot of golf in lately.    But the last week or so it has been rather overcast even on this side of the mountains I can just imagine what it's like over on the west side.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 24, 2009)

:bong:   :ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

has she grown much in the week gone by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> has she grown much in the week gone by


 


Just a little:giggle:  


:ciao:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 20, 2009)

wow!!!
  i say take her top off an let her go mad wild :hubba:    her cage top i meant LOL


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 20, 2009)

wow cool cage man


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Just lookin' in on the Mom, She is Awesome!  Good Growing 4u, that Pacific Northwest weather must be just about perfect for growing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks evryone for giveing they condollance:giggle:


*tcbud*...This has been an unuseal  summer..not much rain for Seattle..hope it stays that way..I took clones of all me Ladies for the shed..i did some with my Bubble cloner..and some with root hormone in soil...but  so far  no sign of rain  for few more days..and even then small chance..I normally have all my Barrels filled with rain water..but  i think i have 1:cry:  well  hope you enjoying you Day  gotta grow now:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wow!!!
> i say take her top off an let her go mad wild :hubba: her cage top i meant LOL


 


I say  ALL  the Ladies should take they TOPS  off:heart:  see who realy has the BIG  BUDS:hubba: ...


p.s.  i like Big Buds..i can not lie


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Im not so sure bout that 4u, we are not all young and tender like your mother here.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Just a little:giggle:
> 
> 
> :ciao:


:holysheep: 
*fabulous  *


----------



## zipflip (Jul 20, 2009)

> I say ALL the Ladies should take they TOPS off see who realy has the BIG BUDS ...


 :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Im not so sure bout that 4u, we are not all young and tender like your mother here.


 


They have  excersize workouts to help for those:giggle:  but  you will need Hubby to  help ya..I dont mess with Married Ladies.. ..and I showed mine at christmas remember..its only fair you show yours..lol..just kiddin  girl  dont go giveing me a neg rep..lol..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## daddyo (Jul 28, 2009)

update?


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow.... she's a beauty !  You had me for a minute there guy, back to what Stoney bud said, maybe you should quit your day job and write headlines you lil devil.....


----------



## kalikisu (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah I wanna see that big momma. She is one voluptuous lady. Are the buds starting?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> update?


 


sorry for the delay..been real busy  at work  and remodeling My shed..and  tending to this Ladie..I have stopped pushing her in and she has been bulging out the top..until next time :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> yeah I wanna see that big momma. She is one voluptuous lady. Are the buds starting?


 


No buds yet ...starting flower here soon..thanks for stopping by


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice hedge 4u


----------



## zipflip (Jul 29, 2009)

nice hedge, no kidding....  lol


> I have stopped pushing her in and she has been bulging out the top..


 so you mean ya just giving up on rtryin to keep her in it or you take the cage off?
  she gonna look like one them huge balls wit the spikes on it. lol
  you have inspired me to do this outside next year 4U. im gonna try an continue on my bonzai mom and just top the hell out of her an put her out next year sumtime. maybe...?
  the two bonzai i put outside are lookin mini version of your bush tehre tho. 
  im gettin pix nexttime im out there tho


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks  Guys...*Zip*..Im thinking that this scrog would be good for those that need to keep a plant Low:aok:  and I stopped pushing her in because i feel the top is way to packed..i think i shoulda mad the cage 5-6 feet tall and not four..oh well lets see how she does..take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Jul 29, 2009)

> i think i shoulda mad the cage 5-6 feet tall and not four


ya could always make a bigger one and take old one off an put new one on, no?
  i think that would be a great idea if doable imo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

I thaught that zip..earlier and shoulda donme then.  she has lots of branches wound up in the mess on top now..I think i will do more hjarm then good by trying now..i  got a PM  fom a good friend..and I will try and trim off the tops under the cage..thanks for the thaughts tho..i do wish i would done earlier:cry:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 29, 2009)

You sho get up with the rooster 4u, Your girls look so good.  How many drip things you got watering that Mom?  Just wondering.  Loved the pics....thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> You sho get up with the rooster 4u, Your girls look so good. How many drip things you got watering that Mom? Just wondering. Loved the pics....thanks.


 

hello *tc* friend..I have 6 @ 1GH...and two misters in center at 2 feet..I use organic teas...and if ya look back i show the 3 inch black pvc  pipe  that goes 6 inches from stalk...at 3 locations  with a sharp angle cut  so i can pour my nutes in..i been giveeing her 5 gallons one time a week...and the day after her water is cut  for 2...so she will eat all her goodies..and then back on..Yes tc  i get up b4 the Rooster..thats best time 4me to do things..lately the heat here has been unbearable..and hard to get out there ..i do  still..hehe..I like the drip system  and all thats hooked to timer  waters every other day  for 6 hrs..thanks for stoping by..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 2, 2009)

wow.......
thats the only word i have to describe that.
cant wait to see what she looks like this fall.'Im hoping you dont have neighbors close by


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 11, 2009)

stunning.  words can't suffice.  bravo. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I think you could be very aggessive with some pruning still without throwing it into a tailspin.  A scrog sounds like a good idea and really clear out what's under the screen for air movement.  Do you think you can uncage it and spread it out some more?  That would help too...   No matter what you're going to have PLENTY of bud imho by the looks of the hedges and trees surrounding the bushy wonder...   It has a very well established root structure at this point and although some heavy pruning will slow it down for a bit I think it will bounce back fast and you'll benefit a lot from your efforts... imho...   I'd hate to see bud rot move in and I've had plants out in the sticks like that in the past that were prone to botrytis on the inner growth...

Happy Growing!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 17, 2009)

:holysheep::shocked::heart::hubba: :watchplant: :headbang2: :headbang: :bong1: :joint:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 25, 2009)

now thats how you grow mj! hows it going she spitting out flowers yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks  for stopping by my Mothers Plot*  E_K*   here is some of the other day..she is showing pistols now:yay:  ill have a count on colas..but  well over a dozen..a8-24 inches of stretch..bring on Octyober:lama:

thanks again Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok:

I see you have your rain coat stakes ready.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 25, 2009)

shes a real beauty! my ladys around 4' now but the diff is mine is caged and yours ate the cage lol im sure in a couple weeks your going to have bud pic of the year


----------



## RottenTreat (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats not a Marijuana plant........

Its a MARIJUANA TREE!!!


KUDOS!!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

your garden looks cleaner than my house right now 4U  LOL.  
  jk  just sayin  your really tidy in there.  looks awesome to me.
  my garden looks a wreck outside.

so 4u, wat would you think bout veggin a plant inside few months before kikin outside for the season? im sure you do it as well. but how long you veg indoors prior to get them Big beutiful ladies?  i wanna take this onle small closet i got and do one plant in veg in there to prep for a monster next year. but will have to figure a way to transport it to a transplanting ground tho too. but i wanna grow one plant outside next year maybe 2 only. easier maintenance etc. vs bunch a lil buggers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone ..she is becomeing real nice..

*Zip*...this was my Mother last year  she was in veg for 3 months..I use Lst to keep low..and then moved outside..i started with a clone in dixy cup and ended with 20 gallon container..then placed her in ground on 4/20  good luck next summer..give a shout if ya think i can help..take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

:48: sweet.
i was actually thinkin of takin the bonzai mom im usin now if she lasts that long for this whole project.

i remember old hippies monsters he had outdoors last year, man. and holy cow  i cant find words to describe them.  but i want one like that or maybe 2.
  how much you lookin at yieldin off her come harvest? ya mother im talkin bout...
  i would love to be able to do like 2-4 plants and nothin more a year. and have enough for the whole winter at least to take a break from growing.  LMAO :rofl: yeah right who my kidding.. lol   im addicted 
i couldnt stop i dont think.
you think you could ever stop for few months just to take a break for grins an giggles? lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

:ciao:  zip...Im looking at  3 pounds  is my goal..I tried counting the colas  and came up with 68..but couldnt reach the center very easy..I know I grow enough I could stop a while if wanted..But  its a great Hobby  and enjoy every minute of it..Take care and be safe..from here on..its going to get good:lama:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

3 pounds off one plant  wow. id be set for a year more than likely wit that. im so studyin up on how to get me a bahemoth outdoor girl next year for sure man.
  gonna start to scout out for new places to grow as well. try to get serious this year bout it too even.  an not just do it as a side thing just to see wat happens  liek this year outdoor.
  the five i have outdoors only one last week i saw started showin flowers and teh others are just showin they colors now so idk wat will happen of them come this fall really 

the girls look lovely as usual man.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 2, 2009)

4U it looks good d00d I  can dig it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

she is putting on the buds now..:lama:


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow...holy crap that is a big ole tree you got growing there....Beautiful


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks *Hamster*.....I think i said earlier..i counted 68 collas  from  outta screen..most over 18 inches long..cant wait myself to see what she looks  in a few more weeks..specially after i put on cover..thanks for stopping by  Moms Plot..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 7, 2009)

*looking as wonderfu as ever  

 



*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 7, 2009)

i see pounds in the making and very tired hands how you going to trim all that? hash time?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks  *UKgirl*..:heart:


*EASTLA*...Yeah  Ill do my best  I will take her is stages..The hanging area is my concern now...and yes I plan on doing my first Hash  run with this Harvest..I have my bags..spoon..and printed instuctions on how i wanna do it..Ill be keeping ya all posted on my progress..Im stoked to give it a try..Not sure if ya Know i have a couple more trees in garden as well..so  I will be busy camper...anyone pasing threw Seattle  end Oct..i could use the help...Pays in GREEN...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 7, 2009)

hello, Looking good 4u......not long and UKgirl will be standing there next to you admiring your girls.....oh yes.  I think she should stay thru harvest and give you a hand.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..anyone pasing threw Seattle end Oct..i could use the help...Pays in GREEN...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 




:rofl:   you dont think i would realy tell ya where i live do ya...Only  my little UKgirl  knows..and she aint sayN ..But  ill show ya what i get...and maybe make some mad  when I toss some..lol..


oh  yeah..*zipflip*..:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> hello, Looking good 4u.....oh yes. I think she should stay thru harvest and give you a hand.....


 



:yeahthat:




Thanks *tc*...im greatfull to just have the week with her..she has responsabilitys too ya know...But  oh  wouldnt that be great...Next  Mnday  Ill be Glowing 4sure..Thanks again for stopping by..say :ciao:  to *Hubby*  I need to hit my bong now:bong:  and your Ladies are looking just fine  i have to say:aok:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 7, 2009)

lol  you could make a tree house in one of those monsters next to the monster man i feel for ya after my last harvest i dont like trimming very much im already looking into some bags for my upcoming harvest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2009)

shes  a budding:lama:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 23, 2009)

oh man... I'm so jealous of you right now 4U...


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2009)

"shes a budding"

understatement of the century....

I have got to try that next year.


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

holy jebus smoke, monster buds, you are a champ brother. I still wanna grow up to be like smoke.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

hello  friends ...and  thanks  for  all the  Kind  words..This  was  a lot  of  fun..and  with  a  lot  of  fun  comes  a  lot  of  work..Trichs  starting  cloudy..so  im  thinking  2  weeks  Ill  start  my  harvesting..takeing  the  tops  first  and  let  more  go  a  week..then  take  more...My  Purple  bud  is  right  there  too..so  illl  be  plenty  busy  come  end  oct..:hubba: untill  next  week  take  care  and  be  safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2009)

Good Plan, Great Plan.  Really Great Plan.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 27, 2009)

Harvest Mojo to see your plants to the Finisheace:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2009)

im jealous 4U  lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

okay  All  Ya'll  come  and  help..lots  of  free  samples:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2009)

hello  friends...shes  not  looking  to  well..what  I  meen  is  shes  getting  Loseing  weight  fast..lol..But  the  purple  is  comeing  out...we  are  expected  to  get  rains  mid  week  and  I  think  we  will  be  in  it  for  season...I  have  a lot  of  small  stuff still  on..Made  my  first  batch of  Bubble  hash  lastnight  and  I  have  to  say  it  lloks  like  i  did  it  right...all tho  my  last bag  at  20ml  has  been  draining  all  night  and  this  morning...still  have  a  way  to  go..but  should  have  lots of  Hash...will  take  a  bunch  more mid  week  for  more  hash...it  was  fun...a  bit  confuseing  at  first  but  after  reading  100  times  and doing  then  made  more  sence to  me...well  untill  next  time.....take  care and  be  safe:ciao


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful.  Lots of rain heading your/our way from what I am seeing on the weekly planner!  Glad to hear the harvest is going well.  And hash making too.....that has got to be the Bomb!


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 11, 2009)

we have rain headed our way? damn i was enjoying this sunshine... well yesterday wasn't too sunny, but today is beautiful!!!! as was the last week or so... foggy in the morning, clear in the afternoon. classic WA. i love it. 

anyways, would you mind posting like a catalog of all your plants? in some pics, there is a plant on the side that looks to be about 10 feet tall!!!!!! i want to see it in detail!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, I just read that whole thread. Good job. Thatsa lotta grass.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 12, 2009)

4u2....found this thread when searching NEW POSTS and I thought your friggin mother died.....mine is dead and it is no fun putting her in the ground....snot cried all over the coffin when they lowered her down into that deep, dark, six foot hole in the ground......and the sea chickens were good today....that was a great read though, fun and exciting....did you ever get your three pounds?  Do you still need help?  But you do know I am an idiot and trust too many people and I know that I shouldn't be allowed near anybody's crops...boo ho....pee-dude


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 12, 2009)

4u plz throw up pics on all ur bub hash. im really wanting 2 c.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

I  have  more  pics  comeing ..just  takeing  a  while  to  upload  today 



Hold  this :bong1:  while  i  finish


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello  and  thanks  to  everyone  that  falloed  along  :48:  




This  was  sure  fun...but  after  all  said  and  done...Not   sure if  scrog  is  the  way  to  go  outside...as  it  sure  does  draw  attention..maybe  would  have  yielded  better  if  just  let  grow  out i  think...I  am  glad  its  done  and  over..as  this  was  a  bit  freaky..as  will  the  next  few  weeks.. ...



enjoy  your  hollidays  everyone  :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2009)

looks like Mama is getting naked!

holiday? what holiday? columbus day is over.....
Howeling Halloween?
turkey day?
xmas day?
newyears day or hangover day?
my birthday?
stupid bowel sunday?

What holidaze?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

:rofl:  your  Birthday...lol   you  ladies  allways  make sure  we  know  that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

and  i  dont  think  its  a  Holliday   either:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Beautiful. Lots of rain heading your/our way from what I am seeing on the weekly planner! Glad to hear the harvest is going well. And hash making too.....that has got to be the Bomb!


 



*tcbud*....Yes  the  rains  are  comeing  and  because  I  had  fallen  and dint  get rest  of  cover  over  her  and  PB..Im  glad  to  have  harvested...its  all  out  of  the  ground  and  have  some  cool stalks  to  play  with:hubba: I  wanna  make  a  pipe  outta  one..do  you  think  it  will  do  good..or  catch  a  fire:rofl:  the  budds  i  took  now  I  have  a  3  gallon  bucket  full...trichs have  to  be  80%  all  i  see  are  red:stoned:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2009)

I am pretty sure my birthday is a holiday.....
when it was on the super bowel day...it was a holiday.

what do you mean 80%? amber or cloudy?  I still got lots of plants in ground/oops pots.  Covered up in a tent...over the cage.  Gonna be three days of rain......one nice, then weekend of rain.  NOTHING is getting wet around here inside that cage.....gonna have to make hard choices of they dont get any sun.  Maybe set up the T5 out there?....NOT.  Im in a good mood today for it raining like this. Ready set BIU!  Right here in your Mama's thread!


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *tcbud*....Yes the rains are comeing and because I had fallen and dint get rest of cover over her and PB..Im glad to have harvested...its all out of the ground and have some cool stalks to play with:hubba: I wanna make a pipe outta one..do you think it will do good..or catch a fire:rofl: the budds i took now I have a 3 gallon bucket full...trichs have to be 80% all i see are red:stoned:


 
Thats an awesome idea, making a pipe out of a mj branch.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> we have rain headed our way? damn i was enjoying this sunshine... well yesterday wasn't too sunny, but today is beautiful!!!! as was the last week or so... foggy in the morning, clear in the afternoon. classic WA. i love it.
> 
> anyways, would you mind posting like a catalog of all your plants? in some pics, there is a plant on the side that looks to be about 10 feet tall!!!!!! i want to see it in detail!!!!!!!


 

yep   sprinkling  here  now....  here  are  links  to  some  of  my  plants:rofl:  some  are  still  going  and  some  have  Been  Harvested..Hope  ya  got  some  good  weed..some  of  these  was  started  in  April..


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44800

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44033

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40330

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46758


and  a  coco  bucket  from  *massproducer... *and  others..catalog  sorta  outta  control:lama:


Take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Thats an awesome idea, making a pipe out of a mj branch.


 



Hello  friend...How  are you?   I  have  my  massproducer  stalk  its  1 1/2 inches  thick  and  tapers  down with  a  slight  bend...i  removed  all  the  branches...not  sure  if  i  should  drill  now  while  fresh  or  wait...I  have  some  serious Hemp stalk..lol..what  do  you  think?  oh  wheres  my  manners....Here :48:   thanks  for  stopping  in  my  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2....found this thread when searching NEW POSTS and I thought your friggin mother died.....mine is dead and it is no fun putting her in the ground....snot cried all over the coffin when they lowered her down into that deep, dark, six foot hole in the ground......and the sea chickens were good today....that was a great read though, fun and exciting....did you ever get your three pounds? Do you still need help? But you do know I am an idiot and trust too many people and I know that I shouldn't be allowed near anybody's crops...boo ho....pee-dude


 
Sorry  for  my  sick  humor...may  be  from  all  that  gas  from  down  Oragon:rofl:...i  touched  a  few  people  and  I  am  sorry  to  bring  up sad  memories...GOD  Bless  you  Mom  my  friend...Lets  not  talk  sports..:hit:  *Hick*  just  got  back  from  Bird  hunting...He  has  fast  trigger  finger:spit:...no   i  dont  think  i  got  3lb   I  dont  have  scale...but  did  rake  in  some  serious  bud:hubba: ...No  need  on  Hel  as  i  took  her  down  in  stages...more  on  that  later  in  the  club..which  im  a  head  there  now..:bolt::bong:


oh  had  eggs  omelet  with  green  peppers....:ciao:


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 13, 2009)

I would let it dry for a while. I am doing well, thank you for asking. Do you mind if I ask you what you feed your plants?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 13, 2009)

*another great outdoor grow for u  4u,, 

*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2009)

It makes my 8 ounces look like something you dropped on the floor walking back to your home 4u2 :rofl:

2 more plants to finish this end so hopefully I can treble what I have now 

Congrats on the harvest so far :aok:

You will soon need to dig your cellar deeper to keep it all in  

eace:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 13, 2009)

I heard he was trying to fit a pint sized bowl on his bong. Should give him a lift, eh? LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I would let it dry for a while. I am doing well, thank you for asking. Do you mind if I ask you what you feed your plants?


 




Dont  mind  at  All...I  use  all  6  Fox Farm  nutes,,as  well  as  Organic  teas...Thanks for stopping  by:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> It makes my 8 ounces look like something you dropped on the floor walking back to your home 4u2 :rofl:
> 
> 2 more plants to finish this end so hopefully I can treble what I have now
> 
> ...


 



Yep:aok:   i  gots  the  Back hoe  on  order:giggle:..Thanks  for  stopping  by  Hippy....remember  she  vegged  for  over  12  weeks  befor  going into ground..still  didnt  yield what  i was  expecting..   but  still  have  lots  a   smoke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I heard he was trying to fit a pint sized bowl on his bong. Should give him a lift, eh? LOL


 



It  was  a  quart  size


----------



## painterdude (Oct 13, 2009)

three pounds.....wish I had three pounds

am glad you warned me about Hick's trigger finger and not talking about wearing clothing that resembles some kind of 'puke color'

I need to go and check out your links.....adios amigo.....da peed myster


----------

